#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Vagas para PHP - Zona Leste SP

## dmodo

Pessoal, temos vagas para programadores em php. local de trabalho Mogi Zona Leste. Enviar email com curriculo para [email protected].

----------


## andrecarlim

É trabalho local? Ou dá pra programar remotamente? Eu me defendo bem com PHP! Já faz uns 7 anos que programo em PHP!

----------


## dmodo

bom dia amigo é pra trabalhar local. la nao róla remoto. vc tem interesse? manda cv no email e conversa. quem sabe.

----------


## dmodo

Andre, voce pode vir conversar pra ver se rola home-office?

----------


## andrecarlim

> Andre, voce pode vir conversar pra ver se rola home-office?


Cara, eu moro em SC, se puder entrar em contato pelo email: [email protected]

Assim a gente pode conversar melhor!

----------

